# Psl review



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 10, 2019)

Purity source labs gave them a try . Not terrible just extremely underdosed... their letro and cialis did do the job though. Their clen was garbage. Would not waste my time with them


----------



## Trump (Dec 10, 2019)

wrongly dosed clen is a worry, what if they went the other way your heart could pop



Cubanfitmodel said:


> Purity source labs gave them a try . Not terrible just extremely underdosed... their letro and cialis did do the job though. Their clen was garbage. Would not waste my time with them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2019)

Cubanfitmodel said:


> Purity source labs gave them a try . Not terrible just extremely underdosed... their letro and cialis did do the job though. Their clen was garbage. Would not waste my time with them


extremely underdosed is terrible..Its a shit lab run by a shit person


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Stay away, sure the test and NPP are real from my experience, underdosed for sure, horrible customer service and will rip you off. Stay away if you like your money man. Better stuff out there. Don’t settle for dirty, underdosed and overpriced crap.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2019)

they've burned a lot of people with thier shit products


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Oils so pure there's not a drop of hormone in them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2019)

yoel romero would never use psl


----------



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> yoel romero would never use psl


he’s got it easy u slip just a 20 to any doctor in Cuba he’ll give u whatever u want lol


----------



## cs_Solo01 (Jan 1, 2020)

I ordered from psl 5 times, not mind blowing stuff but the test was ok. I'm TRT couple years now. The shit they just sent me on my 6th order, straight grapeseed oil, nothing in it, 10 vials. Something changed over there in last few months since the brotherhood forum is gone. That's why I'm back the the basics scoping around for new sources. Do NOT use PSL also known as uncle z.


----------



## snake (Jan 1, 2020)

They still around?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 2, 2020)

Shit lab, run by a shit guy and supported by shit boards that support scammers


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 2, 2020)

psl gave me herpes


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> psl gave me herpes



Gibson gave me herpes.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Gibson gave me herpes.


I gave Gibson herpes


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I gave Gibson herpes



I knew that taste on his cock seemed familiar.....


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 2, 2020)

Sounds like an old joke...........................Daughter ask dad to borrow the car...well you know what you have to do....half-way thru,dad why does your dick taste like shit...sorry,your brother asked first.!!


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2020)

I have heard some sick jokes in my time but that just about beats them all ha ha 



Gabriel said:


> Sounds like an old joke...........................Daughter ask dad to borrow the car...well you know what you have to do....half-way thru,dad why does your dick taste like shit...sorry,your brother asked first.!!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 2, 2020)

That's my "G" rated...............


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 3, 2020)

Damn Gabriel that was fukked up lmao


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> I knew that taste on his cock seemed familiar.....



.... so I should prolly go get tested.
.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 6, 2020)

psl= Penis Sucking Dick. They should be banned alreday, aren'y they?


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> psl= Penis Sucking Dick. They should be banned alreday, aren'y they?



Letters are hard, mkay.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Letters are hard, mkay.



I just died &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 6, 2020)

Haven’t heard good things about them, I would stay clear


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> yoel romero would never use psl




Absolute Gold hahaha


Lot of fire going around psl at the moment. Never ordered so I dont have a dog in the race.


----------

